# New 40VE owner



## sigma40owner (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

New to the forums, just recently bought my first personal defense weapon. I chose a sigma series 40VE for the raves I have heard from other owners. I have put about 250 rounds through the weapon so far and have no complaints. The trigger pull is a little tight, but nothing that cannot be accustomed to, also for the lack of a manual safety I can understand its necessity. I love the stopping power that this weapon offers probably more than anything else. I oh so love to head to the range and hear the 9mm crowd clattering away until a .45 or 40 cal owner shows up. Not to bash on the 9mm crowd, those are very capable weapons as well, but who doesn't love the overpowering "BOOM" of a .40+? Anyway, glad to be a part of the S&W family and its a pleasure to meet all of you! :mrgreen:


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations. I've been more than happy with my 9VE despite all the negative press Sigma’s get from others as being junk.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

sigma40owner said:


> who doesn't love the overpowering "BOOM" of a .40+? Anyway, :


Welcome to the forum.

Anyone who needs to fire a 40S&W indoors without hearing protection. The same could be said for a 357 mag or 357 Sig.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## TRIGGERHAPPY (Jun 1, 2011)

Just bought my first 40ve and i really like this gun.Which is the better gun Glock 27 are Sigma 40ve?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i visit my local gun store just about every day the owner is a freind of mine, he has sold a lot of ve guns and over the years i have never seen one with a problem. i had a 9mm and 40 ve and they were both great guns, very accurate and inexpensive until they were stolen. i carry a glock 27 because of its size, weight and trigger.
now that i think of it a 9ve was my very first semi-auto.
welcome and good choice


----------



## kingranz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats. i recently purchased the 9ve. there are a couple of light mods that are simple enough to do w/o any gunsmithing expierence that can help with the trigger issue. also register it with smith online amd u can send it in. the stock pull on it is between 10-12 pounds but they (or u if u choose) will romove the pigtail spring to drop it to about 7-8 pounds. also they will polish it to remove the graininess from the trigger (u know hiw it feels like there sand in there) there are a couple videos on youtube if your not afraid to do it yourself. and like i said. its extremly easy. but if u do it yourself a word of advice if u follow the youtube vids. only remove the pigtail spring. do NOT replace or remove any other springs.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Caution! That pigtail spring is designed to help the trigger reset when shooting +P loads. Check out the Sigma forum web site over at S&W. Many people leave them out because they can be a pain to get back in. Any lightening or removal of springs in the VE sometimes causes problems; not always, but.... Wolf Springs I believe offer a replacement lighter striker spring for them that many people like, but there again some have light strike problems with them.


----------



## Purplehays (Feb 24, 2013)

Love my .40 VE and my 9. Very cool guns, I feel that I am able to shoot more accurate groups with the 40 as opposed to the 9 love my sigmas both


----------



## bigdiesel (Mar 21, 2013)

Have had my 40VE about six years now. Very accurate and zero failures to date. Range time on Friday. It will go head to head with my new 40cal Sig P229 SAS and my sons new Taurus 40cal 24/7 compact.


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

My 40VE works like a well-tuned piece of machinery. I bought it out of desperation when WI finally got a concealed carry law & that's all I could afford. $300 with a holster & box of ammo thrown in was just right for my wallet. I had a Glock 21 & 23 but gave them to my son when I retired from armed security & before WI had the CC law. Except for the trigger (which loosens up with use & I really don't mind) it's nearly identical to the G 23 but a lot cheaper. As per S&W I dry fired the heck out of it until I got to the range & now the trigger is smoother & a bit lighter. Mine measured at 10 lbs from the box & now it's at about 8 lbs with use. As mentioned above the trigger can be lightened with an Apex kit or even from S&W. I never felt a need to do that. 

My neighbor shot the Sigma & likes it so much he convinced me to sell it at the price I paid for it. Now I'm waiting for my M&P 40C to arrive & he's gracious enough to allow me to keep it until I get the M&P. At least I'm armed in the meantime. 

I'm glad I didn't do too much research before I bought it otherwise with all the bad publicity I probably wouldn't have.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, here is a picture of mine:
It runs well and I carry it when I don't have to be discrete. :smt033


----------

